# O Ohio....



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Headed down Friday for a much needed and anticipated fall trip to the Ohio. Made it to the ramp at sunup where Chris provided a seminar on cast net throwing. Thank you Chris, much appreciated. We headed up to a river confluence and didn't find much going on. We did pick up a few pretty nice walleye and a couple of sauger in 18'. We caught them on jigs and minnows. We decided to head on up to the dam before it got too late. We pulled up and immediately picked up a small sauger. Next cast, 4lb. hybrid. And so it began..... We caught 80 to 100 hybrids/ white bass. All in the 2 to 4lb range. It was amazing. We picked up a couple blues and my buddy lost something huge in the anchor rope. I couldn't have asked for a better day. The fish we caught were absolutely gorged with bait. They were eating well. We caught them on jigs, minnows, spoons and blades. I wish I could say it was due to our amazing skill and technique, but they just wanted to take a look at the boat and were doing anything to get into it.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Headed down Friday for a much needed and anticipated fall trip to the Ohio. Made it to the ramp at sunup where Chris provided a seminar on cast net throwing. Thank you Chris, much appreciated. We headed up to a river confluence and didn't find much going on. We did pick up a few pretty nice walleye and a couple of sauger in 18'. We caught them on jigs and minnows. We decided to head on up to the dam before it got too late. We pulled up and immediately picked up a small sauger. Next cast, 4lb. hybrid. And so it began..... We caught 80 to 100 hybrids/ white bass. All in the 2 to 4lb range. It was amazing. We picked up a couple blues and my buddy lost something huge in the anchor rope. I couldn't have asked for a better day. The fish we caught were absolutely gorged with bait. They were eating well. We caught them on jigs, minnows, spoons and blades. I wish I could say it was due to our amazing skill and technique, but they just wanted to take a look at the boat and were doing anything to get into it.
> Happy Hunting!



Which dam where you fishing?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Lately on here folks seem to get kinda sensitive about giving specific information. I will say that with falling temps I think similar fishing would be up and down the river. I find on my local reservoir when the temps drop into them mid 60's the same thing happens. Saugeye start getting active and are starting to group up on specific structural elements, Bass are putting on the feedbags and are following bait. Cats and everything else seem to be more willing as well. These patterns will persist until the water temps fall into the low 50's when bass fishing will slow down and sauger/ saugeye/ and walleye fishing will be on fire. 
The rain this week should really get things moving as well as the reservoir drawdowns taking place. 
I hope this helps.
Al


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Headed down Friday for a much needed and anticipated fall trip to the Ohio. Made it to the ramp at sunup where Chris provided a seminar on cast net throwing. Thank you Chris, much appreciated. We headed up to a river confluence and didn't find much going on. We did pick up a few pretty nice walleye and a couple of sauger in 18'. We caught them on jigs and minnows. We decided to head on up to the dam before it got too late. We pulled up and immediately picked up a small sauger. Next cast, 4lb. hybrid. And so it began..... We caught 80 to 100 hybrids/ white bass. All in the 2 to 4lb range. It was amazing. We picked up a couple blues and my buddy lost something huge in the anchor rope. I couldn't have asked for a better day. The fish we caught were absolutely gorged with bait. They were eating well. We caught them on jigs, minnows, spoons and blades. I wish I could say it was due to our amazing skill and technique, but they just wanted to take a look at the boat and were doing anything to get into it.
> Happy Hunting!


I actually doesn't help but thanks anyway. Not sure why we title this Ohio River Fishing Reports if all we are going to reports is that there are fish in the river?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, sorry it doesn't help more but I tried to provide as much info as I could without giving the exact spot. I mentioned the water temp that I think things start moving and that they were indeed moving. I also mentioned the specific presentations that put the fish in the boat. I'm sorry if I didn't provide specific enough information on the location but if I did then you would be sitting in the spot I want to fish in this weekend. Also, although it was a general location, as I mentioned I believe it would apply to any dam on the river. I could be wrong about that but if I am, you would find out by fishing it. You can always give it a shot, if you don't catch anything you can quote me and say I don't know what I'm talking about. I suppose with this rain things will be different anyway..... better I imagine.
Best of luck,
Al


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well we know your not at Meldahl....LOL cant get within a 1/2 mile of that dam and the saugers, skips and white bass haven't showed up in any great numbers in several years in the Markland pool so you can easily rule that one out.

Salmonid


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> well we know your not at Meldahl....LOL cant get within a 1/2 mile of that dam and the saugers, skips and white bass haven't showed up in any great numbers in several years in the Markland pool so you can easily rule that one out.
> 
> Salmonid


That's why I asked which dam. Used to fish Meldahl but not anymore. Didn't need his exact spot or #'s just wanted to know what dam. Not sure why he would send in his original post if isn't willing to at least inform others which pool he is fishing, other than to brag I guess.


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info Gottagofishn. I'll be fishing a dam on an entirely different river, but I'll use your info to see if it works for me. I don't blame you for not sharing exact location. The fish should be reacting the same at all the dams and river confluences if their in there. Thanks again!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

VERY usefull info gottago,thanks for the report


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It could be that people stop giving exact locations because on their next trip there were a dozen boats or the shore was so crowded they could not find a spot. That happens way too often and most of the people there never post on this forum, they just read and wait for someone to give up their hot spot.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Carver said:


> It could be that people stop giving exact locations because on their next trip there were a dozen boats or the shore was so crowded they could not find a spot. That happens way too often and most of the people there never post on this forum, they just read and wait for someone to give up their hot spot.



My intent wasn't to have him reveal his spot, I haven't fished the river since they closed access to Medahl several years ago. The next closest dam on the Ohio side is Greenup which is easily a 2.5 hour drive for me and honestly if I'm going to spend that much time driving I'll go to Lake Erie everyday over the Ohio. I was just curious, wandering where all the guys that used to fish Medahl ended up going. I should have worded my question differently but I was in a hurry. But I'm also the type that when and if I post a report and someone asks I will PM them with more details.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, sorry it doesn't help more but I tried to provide as much info as I could without giving the exact spot. I mentioned the water temp that I think things start moving and that they were indeed moving. I also mentioned the specific presentations that put the fish in the boat. I'm sorry if I didn't provide specific enough information on the location but if I did then you would be sitting in the spot I want to fish in this weekend. Also, although it was a general location, as I mentioned I believe it would apply to any dam on the river. I could be wrong about that but if I am, you would find out by fishing it. You can always give it a shot, if you don't catch anything you can quote me and say I don't know what I'm talking about. I suppose with this rain things will be different anyway..... better I imagine.
> Best of luck,
> Al



YOU are exactly RIGHT! & Thank You for the info! 

WE don't need YOUR exact spot,,,, OR even the pool,,,
we just need to know that it's TIME! (& maybe what bait worked!) ;>)

'OUR' dam, N Cumberland,WV, has a very short wing-wall that you can stand on,,,, & 4 guys IS A CROWD!
You'll just about NEVER see/ read someone post about a GOOD catch there. If so, we'll end up with GUN-FIGHTS!

SO, when I see & read posts about YOUR Southern Ohio dam successes, I head to 3 or 4 of the NC Dam pool feeders & backwashes.
YOU guys ( no name needs to be mentioned) keep squacking about Not being able to fish below a specific dam,
but I NEVER read about 'You Guys' hitting the small feeders!?????
We have caught limits of 18"-19" sauger at the mouth of many O R feeders that are SO SMALL that you can step across them! Many times, after a heavy rain, we'll go up those little feeders,,, like 3 miles up, and catch limits ALL YEAR AROUND!
*NOW, if that 'INFO' doesn't open up about 5,000 more places to catch fish, 'YOU'll' need to keep driving 2 1/2 hrs!*

*Thanks Again,,, for the very helpfull info. WE surely enjoy reading about your success. Please keep it coming.*


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I ventured down again Sunday with an old friend. We put in at Shawnee and headed up to the Scioto. We picked up 6 sauger and about a dozen decent hybrids in 15' on the front corner of the delta where it breaks into deeper water. Then... the water went up. Not a bunch but noticeably. The fishing stopped abruptly. We then headed up to the dam. The current was pretty stout for me with a couple of the gates partway open. I tried the end of the wall and picked up a couple of small sauger and white bass. We headed over to the other side and drifted that side of the river a bit picking up a 10lb. blue and a mixed bag of other fish. I got tired of messing with the current and decided to head back down to the confluence. We picked up a couple more sauger and called it a day. Certainly not as spectacular as the last trip but a good one none the less.

Also... while we were up at the dam there was a boat up by the dam. While we were there he was up by the dam on the Ohio side and worked his way over to the wall were he was when I left. He was way up by the dam. I thought that was off limits to boaters. Have they changed the policy on that?


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> I ventured down again Sunday with an old friend. We put in at Shawnee and headed up to the Scioto. We picked up 6 sauger and about a dozen decent hybrids in 15' on the front corner of the delta where it breaks into deeper water. Then... the water went up. Not a bunch but noticeably. The fishing stopped abruptly. We then headed up to the dam. The current was pretty stout for me with a couple of the gates partway open. I tried the end of the wall and picked up a couple of small sauger and white bass. We headed over to the other side and drifted that side of the river a bit picking up a 10lb. blue and a mixed bag of other fish. I got tired of messing with the current and decided to head back down to the confluence. We picked up a couple more sauger and called it a day. Certainly not as spectacular as the last trip but a good one none the less.
> 
> Also... while we were up at the dam there was a boat up by the dam. While we were there he was up by the dam on the Ohio side and worked his way over to the wall were he was when I left. He was way up by the dam. I thought that was off limits to boaters. Have they changed the policy on that?


I was fishing when that boat showed up again yesterday. 2nd time I've seen them there. I don't fish from a boat so take this with a grain of salt, multiple people "fishing from shore" with me have said as long as that buoy is gone they're giving boaters a little extra. 1st one that goes up to far for the conditions and it's over, shut down and back to the way it was. It's worth checking into, those guys were too calm to be worried about getting into any trouble. Again CHECK 1ST FOR YOURSELF, rumors spread like the common cold.


----------



## 97JavelinE60 (Nov 1, 2015)

I see him too lol he was way up there and for a solid 4 hours or so and seemed to do pretty good for himself while up in there but I was told people still are not aloud up that far.


----------



## run-n-gun (Mar 23, 2014)

I saw that boat up in there a good while back a guy fishing the rocks where I was said he has been fined about a dozen times but he keeps beating it in court . Again just what the guy said so who knows .


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

View attachment 197281
[/ATTACH] [/ATTACH]







Most guys that take a boat up that far are really taking a chance. Some of us fishing there one day a couple years drifted up o the deck and was stuck for awhile. Gotta, did you make it to the " Twin bridges? There is awesome fishing up there. I usually fish there till the middle of Dec. Look111 and I don't mind giving info about Greenup because we know we have a great place. I too don't fish from a boat because we have a nice facility. I've been posting about it for 10 yrs now. But then again, we're shorebound. We know some people will come down after a good report but we've had days when we would gladly take a Sheephead. We don't mind the people coming down, but too many are afraid to ask for a little help. When they do show up, it's a good time to rest and watch the show.But then again, we're shorebound a not in a boat, so post because it does helps like Doboy said. Keep up the good work. I doubt the guy is beating it. They think they can go all the way just because a buoy is gone? They know they are breaking the law. If I was rich enough to go to court and keep getting fined, I'd be doing something more productive to do. Keep at it and post what you please. In the 2nd pic, the deck that I'm talking about being so shallow is where the fisherman is standing, all the way out straight down to the edge of the wall. It drops off at the edge of the wall. I think there's a white piece at the edge out there that I put on to show the edgestraight to the wall and back to the fisherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Once many years ago I ventured up there when the water was at about 22'. We did very well but that was when I was younger and much more invincible. Since then I have become much less so. Or perhaps I have had enough good days on the water to make risky actions less appealing. Anyway, I probably wouldn't take my current boat up there just because I'm not sure where the rocks are and that darn stainless prop isn't forgiving like my aluminum prop was.
Thanks for the input guys.
Good fishing!


----------

